# games for children



## Citizen66 (Jan 12, 2011)

For the xbox but don't want to limit the discussion to that. Child is aged six but don't want to limiit the conversation to that either. I can think of the lego games and that's about it. 

Other suggestions?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 12, 2011)

My six year old loves;. Peggle, Dance Central (Kinect required), Kinect Adventues, Kinectimals, Indiana Jones Lego.
On the Wii he loves; New Super Marios Bros Wii, Wii Fit Plus and Wii Sport Resort.
On the PS3 he loves; Pacman Championship Edition DX, Noby Noby Boy (bit weird that one).


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

all the lego games. A few of the earlier star were were good, allegedly.

dave


----------



## chintz (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep Lego games on xbox 
Mario games on the Wii


----------



## Santino (Jan 12, 2011)

Lego


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2011)

Doritos Crash Course - it's free, download the full version from the Xbox Live Arcade. It's like Total Wipeout, and it's brilliant.

Sonic All-Stars Racing - like Mario Kart, really good fun.

Loads of great stuff you can download from the Arcade...Raskulls, Bomberman, Peggle, Pacman Championship Edition DX, Outrun, Sonic 1 and 2...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 13, 2011)

is world of goo out for the xbox?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> is world of goo out for the xbox?


 
No. Which is a shame.


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 13, 2011)

On Xbox, my kids (6 and 4) play lego batman and lego star wars.  My 6 year old has just started playing portal (I'm trying to keep him away from HL and TF2 though)  He just gets portal and how the game works.  It amazes me how they just pick up the controls of games, while I fumble with the controls like i'm wearing mittens.

On Wii, Mario Kart and New Super mario brothers are favourites


----------



## chintz (Jan 13, 2011)

My Lad (6) has just completed Lego Batman, I think the last game I managed to finish was sonic the hedgehog on the mega drive


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 13, 2011)

Is child male or female?? There are a lot of 'caring' games out there like Cats, Dogs and whatever the Horse ones are called. Girls seem to favour them ime. Boys seem to like Trumps type games.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2011)

Monkey Island. Educational.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2011)

Dogz, Catz, Bunnyz ...theres a whole range of animal based non threatining fun with these lot. Weve had Dogz for about 4 years and the kids still play it


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 13, 2011)

My six year old managed to buy £65 worth of Xbox points under my login today


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 13, 2011)

You need a password!!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 14, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> You need a password!!


 
Got one now. Didn't realise I'd need both a password on my account (which it seems you never have to enter again once you've set up your account) and a pass code thing to stop him logging in.


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 14, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> My six year old managed to buy £65 worth of Xbox points under my login today


 
 I've learned that lesson... When the 6 year old (4 at the time) got onto mrs wife's laptop a coupla years ago and managed to search for and buy Finding Nemo on DVD on eBay .


----------

